# Irma - The 400 Lb Gorilla In The Room



## chapjim (Sep 6, 2017)

Irma is going to be a major issue for some of the US, not totally clear where yet.  But, my question is specifically a Wyndham question.  

Does anyone know how Wyndham will notify owners/guests of resort closures?  I don't see a place on the new website for such notices.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 6, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Irma is going to be a major issue for some of the US, not totally clear where yet.  But, my question is specifically a Wyndham question.
> 
> Does anyone know how Wyndham will notify owners/guests of resort closures?  I don't see a place on the new website for such notices.



On the Texas problem, Wyndham put the notice up as a rectangular box pop up that they were accepting cancels under 15 days.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 6, 2017)

There was a notice on the New Orleans pages  

I hope to hell they don't close Reunion. As soon as I finish buttoning up my house, that's where I'm going


----------



## Braindead (Sep 6, 2017)

I assume it will be on the home screen as a pop up when you login.
I get one now as I own at Oceanside Pier for construction in the area and there's a number 1 by the bell at the top of the homepage by orange book button
The bell is for Notification Center


----------



## taterhed (Sep 6, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Irma is going to be a major issue for some of the US, not totally clear where yet.  But, my question is specifically a Wyndham question.
> 
> Does anyone know how Wyndham will notify owners/guests of resort closures?  I don't see a place on the new website for such notices.



What resort are you interested in ?  Many resorts appear to have different policies.  Additionally, some resorts with lenient hurricane policies directly address timeshares as "no refunds."

Post your question/resort, I'll try and find it....


----------



## chapjim (Sep 6, 2017)

taterhed said:


> What resort are you interested in ?  Many resorts appear to have different policies.  Additionally, some resorts with lenient hurricane policies directly address timeshares as "no refunds."
> 
> Post your question/resort, I'll try and find it....



Specifically Ocean Walk and Bonnet Creek -- I have guests at both places starting September 8th, three reservations total.  I'd call but I'm sure it is too early for them to say.

All the guests are very close to the resorts -- within an hour or so.  They'll have their hands full if it is so bad that the resorts are closing.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 6, 2017)

Talked with the Owner Care Number.  If someone calls in for Southern Flordia, they are accepting cancelations with points back.  For Central and Northern Flordia, they are watching the situation.  For the Islands, they mentioned St Thomas, they notified affected owners directly.


----------



## am1 (Sep 6, 2017)

Last year at ocean walk reservations were going to be cancelled and if the resort reopened anyone would have the chance to book the rooms.  That was when they knew the resorts were going to be closing.  

Never figured out if points and guest confirmations were refunded.


----------



## ilya (Sep 6, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Specifically Ocean Walk and Bonnet Creek -- I have guests at both places starting September 8th, three reservations total.  I'd call but I'm sure it is too early for them to say.
> 
> All the guests are very close to the resorts -- within an hour or so.  They'll have their hands full if it is so bad that the resorts are closing.




Ocean Walk said they will know by Friday.  I also have guest arriving on Friday. I am sure my guest don't want go considering  what the weather might be like on the beach.


----------



## BDMX2 (Sep 6, 2017)

Question: do resorts ever have special assessments for the owners because of hurricane damage?  Presumably there is insurance coverage, but I would imagine there might be cases where insurance doesn't cover all damage.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 6, 2017)

Resorts do have special assessments for weather caused issues.

For instance,
Wyndham Santa Barbara (Pompano Beach, Fl) was closed for SEVERAL YEARS due to major hurricane damaged. The 2 motels next door to the south and the motel directly across the street & beachfront from those 2 motels were closed, sat for several years AFTER Wyndham Santa Barbara had been totally redone (Kitchens, windows, roof, baths, mechanicals, all finished goods & surfaces) ... then torn down. Still to this day, they are empty lots. And yes, there was a LARGE special assessment which eventually those that did NOT PAY ... lost their units.. which ALL went into that new program, call Club Access.


----------



## BDMX2 (Sep 6, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Resorts do have special assessments for weather caused issues.
> 
> For instance,
> Wyndham Santa Barbara (Pompano Beach, Fl) was closed for SEVERAL YEARS due to major hurricane damaged. The 2 motels next door to the south and the motel directly across the street & beachfront from those 2 motels were closed, sat for several years AFTER Wyndham Santa Barbara had been totally redone (Kitchens, windows, roof, baths, mechanicals, all finished goods & surfaces) ... then torn down. Still to this day, they are empty lots. And yes, there was a LARGE special assessment which eventually those that did NOT PAY ... lost their units.. which ALL went into that new program, call Club Access.



Thanks Linda.  Santa Barbara is one of the two contracts that are in the transfer process right now to us...first and foremost I hope all in the path are safe and those that live in the areas that get hit are not suffering.  A special assessment on a timeshare seems trivial compared to what some will go through, but good to know what we are up against if there is damage.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 6, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Talked with the Owner Care Number.  If someone calls in for Southern Flordia, they are accepting cancelations with points back.  For Central and Northern Flordia, they are watching the situation.  For the Islands, they mentioned St Thomas, they notified affected owners directly.



Good stuff!  Thanks!


----------



## Avislo (Sep 6, 2017)

Your welcome.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 6, 2017)

Does anyone know if they closed st thomas or Puerto Rico before the storm hit? We are suppose to go there in a few weeks. Didn't know how soon we would get an idea of damage to the resort. When mathew went past Daytona last year they evacuated the resort and didn't find out for a few days how bad it was. Then we were told, the resort wasn't reopening for a week or so and we had to scramble to find someplace else to go 2 days before we were suppose to check in. Hoping to not have a repeat of that again.

Jason


----------



## Avislo (Sep 7, 2017)

The best I could find, over what I posted earlier in the thread on Wyndham said is:






It looks like if Wyndham has not contacted you, I would call and cancel the reservation.  Even if it is open, not sure it would be a good vacation spot for the timefame you are talking about.

The news just said Puerto Rico was hit with 185 mile an hour winds.


----------



## Baby Jane (Sep 7, 2017)

ilya said:


> Ocean Walk said they will know by Friday.  I also have guest arriving on Friday. I am sure my guest don't want go considering  what the weather might be like on the beach.


We have been in Myrtle Beach 2x when hurricanes have brushed them. It was a day day and a half rain event. If resort doesn't close rent some movies and get snacks food in and hunker down for a day. If its going to be a direct hit I would cancel


----------



## Baby Jane (Sep 7, 2017)

Does anyone know RCI policy on Hurricane cancellations? We are supposed to go to Hilton head on the 16th September. Is it up to RCI or Resort what they do. I have been at resorts when hurricane has skirted area but never had something booked right after they go through


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Baby Jane said:


> Does anyone know RCI policy on Hurricane cancellations? We are supposed to go to Hilton head on the 16th September. Is it up to RCI or Resort what they do. I have been at resorts when hurricane has skirted area but never had something booked right after they go through


RCI's policy changes with every storm.  You would need to call and ask.  During some storms they have given points back but not the exchange fee.  Sometimes they have let you cancel/change only if the resort is closed, sometimes they have said too bad it is an act of God and per terms and conditions we are not responsible and you would need to contact the resort to see if they will work with you to reschedule.


----------



## Baby Jane (Sep 7, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> RCI's policy changes with every storm.  You would need to call and ask.  During some storms they have given points back but not the exchange fee.  Sometimes they have let you cancel/change only if the resort is closed, sometimes they have said too bad it is an act of God and per terms and conditions we are not responsible and you would need to contact the resort to see if they will work with you to reschedule.


Thanks. I had a feeling that was the case. I can pay $99 to protect the points but if it doesn't protect the exchange fee and it doesn't I will then be paying almost $600 to use them


----------



## Avislo (Sep 7, 2017)

Per Wyndham, St. Thomas and Puerto Rico resorts are closed.  For the Orlando Area through Sept 12, for reservations, they are giving points back if people call in, may be extended or not after they evalute the situation next week.  Same for the rest of Florida except for the Panhandle.


----------



## ilya (Sep 7, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Good stuff!  Thanks!




Wyndham is not accepting any check ins at Ocean Walk this weekend. Owner care said it was decided today and everyone should be getting am email. Cancelled with points returned.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 7, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Your welcome.





ilya said:


> Wyndham is not accepting any check ins at Ocean Walk this weekend. Owner care said it was decided today and everyone should be getting am email. Cancelled with points returned.



Yep, thanks.  Got the email this afternoon -- called and canceled the two weekend reservations.  Also canceled one at Bonnet Creek even though it isn't under a mandatory evacuation and probably won't be.  Bonnet Creek doesn't have the same problems as Ocean Walk.  I can't imagine having any fun at either place for a few days.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Sep 7, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I hope to hell they don't close Reunion. As soon as I finish buttoning up my house, that's where I'm going



Good luck, Ron!!   (Are you going to stand outside in the wind with a microphone and send us a live video like Anderson Cooper did during Katrina?)

Be safe Ron and everyone in Florida (and Bahamas, and, and...)  Anyone with continuing internet access, let us know how it's going!


----------



## Avislo (Sep 7, 2017)

You might want to call in and get your points back and re-locate further North.  Good Luck and be safe.  Remember, in a bind, high ground counts even if it is a woods sleep over.


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 8, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Remember, in a bind, high ground counts even if it is a woods sleep over.



A "woods sleep over" through a Category 5 hurricane?  Might be time to get that psych evaluation updated.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Sep 8, 2017)

Avislo said:


> You might want to call in and get your points back and re-locate further North.  Good Luck and be safe.  Remember, in a bind, high ground counts even if it is a woods sleep over.



gotta say, im not too concerned about points...likely Reunion will just be a place to sleep my first night on the run

my house is at the highest point in Cape Coral. Of course high is relative. About 10 feet above sea level... thanks for the "woods" advice but I havent slept in the car since my first timeshare purchase


----------



## Avislo (Sep 8, 2017)

*Hurricane Irma Updates*
We advise all travelers to the Myrtle Beach area to pay close attention to all weather reports and updates. While we are still uncertain as to where hurricane Irma is headed, we want both our residents and visitors to have the most current information available in order to protect themselves.

For those with travel plans to the Myrtle Beach area this week, we advise that they contact their hotels and accommodations directly for information on their policy pertaining to Hurricanes and to see what their cancellation policies are. For a complete list of our accommodations members please click here.

The Myrtle Beach Area Chamber of Commerce and Convention and Visitors Bureau is monitoring Irma as the storm makes its way closer to the United States shoreline. All latest updates will be posted on our website, as well as on social media channels Facebook and Twitter.

Additional hurricane information can be found on Horry County’s website by clicking here.

Horry County Emergency Management has moved to Operating Condition Level 4 (OPCON 4), which puts Horry County on “Alert” status. This means county and city officials have begun discussions with South Carolina Emergency Management, the National Weather Service and other coastal communities. Horry County will continue to monitor the storm closely and review all operational plans.

Additionally, South Carolina Governor Harry McMaster has issued a state of emergency. “The state of emergency allows one of the best, most experienced emergency response teams in the entire world to begin organizing response efforts,” McMaster said, while urging people to prepare for a possible landfall.

For additional local information and visitor resources, click here.

UPDATE:  Per Wyndham, for reservations through September 14, 2017, if someone calls in the reservation can be cancelled with points returned.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Wishing the best to all those who live in Florida and up the east coast.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 8, 2017)

"IMPORTANT HURRICANE IRMA UPDATE
With many resorts in the path of Hurricane Irma, Wyndham Vacation Ownership is closely monitoring the impacts of the storm as well as the projected path. At this time, we are able to confirm that all associates, owners and guests who were at Wyndham Rio Mar, Wyndham St. Thomas, Elysian Beach Resort, and Bluebeard’s Beach Club during the storm are safe. We will continue to monitor the impacts to our other resorts. Due to Hurricane Irma's predicted impact to the Central Florida area, the Wyndham Vacation Ownership corporate offices, including the Orlando-based contact centers, will be closed beginning Friday afternoon through Monday. We expect to resume normal operations Tuesday. During the closure, our staffing will be reduced since Orlando-based contact center agents will not be available. Agents based in other contact centers will be able to assist you, though you may experience longer than normal hold times. We appreciate your understanding during this emergency situation."

The above showed up on the Wyndham Vacation Resorts site.

It would be nice to other owners who have a pressing need to talk with Wyndham over the next few days to hold all non important calls to them.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 8, 2017)

Edisto Island

"The governor did not rule out more evacuations. He suggested residents and visitors just outside the islands being evacuated to find safe shelter from Irma. Those areas include Edisto Island and St. Helena Island.

The eight islands were chosen for evacuation because of expected storm surge of up to six feet when Irma passes by South Carolina on Monday, the governor said at a news briefing shortly before 8 p.m."


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 10, 2017)

ronparise said:


> gotta say, im not too concerned about points...likely Reunion will just be a place to sleep my first night on the run
> 
> my house is at the highest point in Cape Coral. Of course high is relative. About 10 feet above sea level... thanks for the "woods" advice but I havent slept in the car since my first timeshare purchase



Ron - were you able to make it to Reunion?  And are you safe?  

Wes.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> Ron - were you able to make it to Reunion?  And are you safe?
> 
> Wes.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your concern... yes Im at Reunion  and safe.. We are expecting a lot of rain and enough wind that we will probably lose power

They are now saying  the eye is likely to pass over Naples and then on to Cape Coral... my home  


heres a video of my back yard taken at 11:30 this morning
https://arlo.netgear.com/hmsweb/users/library/share/link/6DC9863060F42E81_201709


----------



## ilya (Sep 10, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Thanks for your concern... yes Im at Reunion  and safe.. We are expecting a lot of rain and enough wind that we will probably lose power
> 
> They are now saying  the eye is likely to pass over Naples and then on to Cape Coral... my home
> 
> ...



 Winds are intense in South East Florida,  can only imagine whats going to happen on the west coast. I pray everyone in its path.


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 10, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Thanks for your concern... yes Im at Reunion  and safe.. We are expecting a lot of rain and enough wind that we will probably lose power
> 
> They are now saying  the eye is likely to pass over Naples and then on to Cape Coral... my home
> 
> ...



Glad you are safe Ron.  Please keep us updated on the weather there and at your house.  How long will you be at Reunion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 10, 2017)

Watching the news closely and keeping all of Florida in our prayers!  Glad you are safe, Ron!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> Glad you are safe Ron.  Please keep us updated on the weather there and at your house.  How long will you be at Reunion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My reservation here is through Thursday
Whether I stay here or go home or go to D.C. To be with family, go to California  and live on the boat ; it all depends on what happens at my house and how long it takes to get back power


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 10, 2017)

ronparise said:


> My reservation here is through Thursday
> Whether I stay here or go home or go to D.C. To be with family, go to California  and live on the boat ; it all depends on what happens at my house and how long it takes to get back power



That's great you are safe.  Did you plan this "vacation" well in advance?  Or when Irma starting looking like a Florida hit?  I was able to make three reservations for family in Tampa Florida up at Fairfield Glade in Tennessee.  They are thrilled to be out of the crosshairs of the storm.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 10, 2017)

I checked in with my friend in Miami this past Tuesday and his plan was to go to Tampa and stay at his friend's home on Thu and ride Irma out from there.  I told him I would not do that because we never knew if Irma would hit the east or west coast and I could book a week for him in Orlando at no charge starting on Fri.  He accepted it, which I believe was still the right decision.


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 10, 2017)

Nicely done.  Great to be able to use these well built resorts to house friend and family when they can get there in a few hours.  Certainly beats the conditions at a shelter.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilya (Sep 10, 2017)

IMG_3304.MOV

Here's a clips on what is happening in west Boca. Can only imagine the west coast.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> That's great you are safe.  Did you plan this "vacation" well in advance?  Or when Irma starting looking like a Florida hit?  I was able to make three reservations for family in Tampa Florida up at Fairfield Glade in Tennessee.  They are thrilled to be out of the crosshairs of the storm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was a last minute thing. I made the reservation this past Monday or Tuesday. it's a Worldmark unit at Reunion.  check out is next week. 

And I have a reservation at Fairfield glade starting Wednesday. 

And my brother has space at his home in Maryland 

so lots of options


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 10, 2017)

ronparise said:


> This was a last minute thing. I made the reservation this past Monday or Tuesday. it's a Worldmark unit at Reunion.  check out is next week.
> 
> And I have a reservation at Fairfield glade starting Wednesday.
> 
> ...



And we've got room in our house in Michigan.  Spare bedroom and bathroom.  Private entrance through basement service door.  We will take you out on Gun Lake on the pontoon!  

Wes.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Sep 10, 2017)

ronparise said:


> This was a last minute thing. I made the reservation this past Monday or Tuesday. it's a Worldmark unit at Reunion.  check out is next week.
> 
> And I have a reservation at Fairfield glade starting Wednesday.
> 
> ...



If you end up coming up to the DC area and want to go to a ball game, I've got an extra ticket to the Dodgers games Friday and Sunday (9/15 & 17).  Of course, they may have problems getting the games in.  They got this hurricane thing going on.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 11, 2017)

ronparise said:


> This was a last minute thing. I made the reservation this past Monday or Tuesday. it's a Worldmark unit at Reunion.  check out is next week.
> 
> And I have a reservation at Fairfield glade starting Wednesday.
> 
> ...


And we have room too in Houston!!


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Sep 11, 2017)

Governor Rick Scott retweeted this county-by-county power outage chart
about three hours ago -- 62% of customers without power (6 million):

https://twitter.com/FLSERT/status/907228819978891265


----------



## Baby Jane (Sep 11, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1440921639296548
			




Edisto is flooding again  There is actually video of entrance to Wyndham Check in


----------



## ilenekm (Sep 12, 2017)

Baby Jane said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1440921639296548
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That entrance floods at high tide during certain phases of the moon. I heard that the new dunes that were replaced after Matthew were destroyed. I hope this little bit of paradise is ok. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Sep 12, 2017)

For South Floridia, Wyndham advised 1 of the four resorts is closed for renovations until further notice, one is open, they hope two open tomorrow.


----------



## Baby Jane (Sep 12, 2017)

Didn't realize Destin and Panama City were impacted by this storm too  God knows what either assessment or how much fees will go up for us CWA owners next year  Our fees went up almost 10% last year


----------



## EAM (Sep 12, 2017)

"For South Florida, Wyndham advised 1 of the four resorts is closed for renovations until further notice, one is open, they hope two open tomorrow."

Santa Barbara was open but being renovated before the storm. Which one is closed until further notice?


----------



## Braindead (Sep 12, 2017)

EAM said:


> "For South Florida, Wyndham advised 1 of the four resorts is closed for renovations until further notice, one is open, they hope two open tomorrow."
> 
> Santa Barbara was open but being renovated before the storm. Which one is closed until further notice?


Royal Vista is closed for renovations. The hurricane had nothing to do with the planned closing for renovations but may have an impact on how long Royal Vista is closed for the renovations and repairs from Irma


----------



## ilya (Sep 13, 2017)

Avislo said:


> For South Floridia, Wyndham advised 1 of the four resorts is closed for renovations until further notice, one is open, they hope two open tomorrow.




Not sure who you talked to but all pompano resorts are closed until September 22.


----------



## perigo449 (Sep 13, 2017)

If you do a book a vacation  search without dates it will give you a info box about if the resort is close above the view availability calendar tab. Here is an example.

Due to the impact of Hurricane Irma, Wyndham Santa Barbara will be temporarily closed through Thursday, Sept. 28, 2017.


----------



## needhelp (Sep 13, 2017)

We were suppose to stay at Palm Aire next week. We were able to cancel the reservation but all the points did not return for some reason. Also they are not offering a refund/additional reservation credit.


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 14, 2017)

Ron-
How is your home?  And boat?  And the paddleboarder highlighted in one of your photos?


----------



## ronparise (Sep 14, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> Ron-
> How is your home?  And boat?  And the paddleboarder highlighted in one of your photos?



I just got home today, we have power but no cable (tv & internet), my neighbors across the canal are still dark
I have roof leaks, it dosen't look too serious, but several pieces of shingle were in the yard, and there are water stains in several places inside.  The banana treas are on the ground, the top of the orchid tree snapped. the avocado is on its side, up rooted.  My little deck boat looks fine.  (The big boat (with the paddleboarder) is in California)


----------



## Braindead (Sep 15, 2017)

I know Jan M. - Ilya and others live in south Florida also.
Does anyone else have an update on their house?



ronparise said:


> I just got home today, we have power but no cable (tv & internet), my neighbors across the canal are still dark
> I have roof leaks, it dosen't look too serious, but several pieces of shingle were in the yard, and there are water stains in several places inside.  The banana treas are on the ground, the top of the orchid tree snapped. the avocado is on its side, up rooted.  My little deck boat looks fine.  (The big boat (with the paddleboarder) is in California)


Glad you left before your house was hit and you had a safe return trip home.
Did you have enough water damage that your house will have to gutted to the framing?
Sounds like you have a lot of work ahead of you!
Have you decided to head to California permanently?


----------



## ronparise (Sep 15, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I know Jan M. - Ilya and others live in south Florida also.
> Does anyone else have an update on their house?
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing like that

In fact I think the shingles I found are from a neighbor's house. And I don't see any water in my house only some stains on the ceiling. No puddles on the floor It's clear water got in, but not a whole lot. Chances are it blew in through a ridge vent

I was gone for 6 days. And had electric when I got back yesterday. If I lost power at all it was only for a day. My neighbors across the canal still don't have power and I can hear their generators all day and night

I will probably lose my avacodo tree it didn't break but it was partially uprooted, the bananas are gone and I lost a hedge and an orchid tree

I got lucky

I don't know about Jan


----------



## am1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Cut the banana trees about a foot from the ground.  Should come back bigger then before.  An avocado tree can be cut as high as possible on the main trunk and it will grow back as well. May give it a chance for the roots to stabilize or be too much stress for the tree at once.  But worth a shot.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 15, 2017)

am1 said:


> Cut the banana trees about a foot from the ground.  Should come back bigger then before.  An avocado tree can be cut as high as possible on the main trunk and it will grow back as well. May give it a chance for the roots to stabilize or be too much stress for the tree at once.  But worth a shot.


I know about the banana . I thin them out every year, cutting about half of them to the ground.. and i have to do it again the next year
Ive got a tree guy coming in next week to try to save the avacodo


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 17, 2017)

Is there any place on Wyndham that lists the status of resorts impacted by Irma.  You would not think it would be so hard to find info.  But not finding anything.


OK, I am updating my own post.  Trying to book a stay at the resort is the ONLY place these Irma updates show up.   They should populate this info someplace else in addition to the booking method.  Yet again wyndham has no idea of how people want to look up information.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 17, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is there any place on Wyndham that lists the status of resorts impacted by Irma.  You would not think it would be so hard to find info.  But not finding anything.



Wyndham has that annoying Hurricane Irma banner that loads every time a page loads.  Once when you log in would be sufficient.  I haven't seen what I would call "up to date" notices.  A lot of Florida resorts purport to be open now or that they will open around 9/23.  I suspect "open" doesn't mean "fully operational" in many cases.  

I own at a non-Wyndham resort in Cocoa Beach, which was hit particularly hard.  It has power but still doesn't have water.  The resort's website says there is water intrusion in some oceanfront/ocean view units.  (It has no other kind!)  I wonder about the rest of the town and how quickly other places will open.  I have a reservation there in early October that I never had any intention of occupying and don't want to rent not knowing the state of the facility and the village.  May look for another week later if anything is available.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 17, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Wyndham has that annoying Hurricane Irma banner that loads every time a page loads.  Once when you log in would be sufficient.  I haven't seen what I would call "up to date" notices.  A lot of Florida resorts purport to be open now or that they will open around 9/23.  I suspect "open" doesn't mean "fully operational" in many cases.
> 
> I own at a non-Wyndham resort in Cocoa Beach, which was hit particularly hard.  It has power but still doesn't have water.  The resort's website says there is water intrusion in some oceanfront/ocean view units.  (It has no other kind!)  I wonder about the rest of the town and how quickly other places will open.  I have a reservation there in early October that I never had any intention of occupying and don't want to rent not knowing the state of the facility and the village.  May look for another week later if anything is available.


I had the same thought.  One time per login is enough!  Also maybe date it so we know if it's something we've already read.  Hard to tell if/when it was last updated until you read it. 

Good luck regarding other concerns noted (locations open, status, etc).  Yes, it would be nice if there was detailed information available (and not in the banner, the banner could direct us to the detailed info).


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 17, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is there any place on Wyndham that lists the status of resorts impacted by Irma.  You would not think it would be so hard to find info.  But not finding anything.
> 
> 
> OK, I am updating my own post.  Trying to book a stay at the resort is the ONLY place these Irma updates show up.   They should populate this info someplace else in addition to the booking method.  Yet again wyndham has no idea of how people want to look up information.



That's not even the case.  I have our bishop and his extended family staying at Edisto in a 4 bedroom Presidential starting next Sunday 9/24.  Because of this post I checked in making a reservation there.  No warning.  Just not available.  So I called the resort.  Guess what: they're currently closed.  And they plan to open September 22 but only partially.  And the four-bedroom presidential unit probably will not be ready.  There are 12 people flying in to stay at that unit.  

What a mess.  But Wyndham has their priorities.  They sent me a message stating I have two reservations with the same name and they're going to cancel it if I don't buy a guest reservation.  

Good Lord is this company screwed up or what?   They could not contact me to let me know that we have a potential snafu but they did contact me to let me know that they want their $99.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Sep 17, 2017)

Priorities.


----------



## EAM (Sep 21, 2017)

We booked a four day stay at Santa Barbara for our son, starting September 29.  I hope the resort does open again that day.  We received no notice about the closure from Wyndham. I tried calling the resort tonight and was told it was closed due to the hurricane, and that we'd have to call owner services in the morning to find out if we need to cancel the reservation or not.  Our son already booked air travel (not Southwest), so it would be expensive for him to have to switch to a different destination. Any recommendations for this situation?


----------



## Avislo (Sep 21, 2017)

*"Wyndham Santa Barbara Overview*
Resort Closure

Resort closed thru 10/12/17.

Renovation Notice

The resort will undergo air conditioning unit upgrades and exterior painting Sept. 1 - Oct. 31, 2017. Parking may be restricted in some areas. Dates are subject to change"
The above was copied from the Extra Holidays site.

A Wyndham Rep will advise in the morning if Wyndham is honoring existing reservations.  If not and the situation is such that a different town is not doable, the best option might be to cancel the reservation and see if any hotels etc. are open and taking reservations in the area.  

The other option is to look at other Wyndham Resorts in Florida and rent a car to drive to whatever is within reach.


----------



## EAM (Sep 22, 2017)

The Club Wyndham page still says Santa Barbara due to reopen on the 29th, but the Extra Holidays site says it is closed until October 12.  It would be nice if they were consistent.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 22, 2017)

EAM said:


> The Club Wyndham page still says Santa Barbara due to reopen on the 29th, but the Extra Holidays site says it is closed until October 12.  It would be nice if they were consistent.



Perhaps they don't want to rent and subject themselves to negative reviews because of the noise, but it's ok for point users.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm still in Cleveland, Ohio at our son's since August 25 to help them with our granddaughters while our son trains for a new position. He normally works nights but the training is on the day shift. I will finally be going home on Monday. 

I booked my husband a night at Cypress Palms and a flight up here on Friday morning before Irma hit. The drive to Orlando that Thursday afternoon took longer than normal as there were several accidents on the turnpike that had traffic stopped. He ended up getting off the turnpike to take a different route. Getting him home was a much bigger challenge. He was supposed to fly home on Tuesday but had his flight cancelled that day and the next also. On Thursday he was finally able to get back to Orlando. I had reserved covered parking for him and the car sustained no damage, he had no problem finding an open gas station and the drive back to Tamarac was uneventful.

Our home is fine. The neighbors said the power was off for several hours. When he was closing up the house before leaving I told my husband to freeze a cup of water and set a quarter on top of the ice. When he got home the quarter was still on top of the ice so he knew everything in the freezer was fine. The only casualty was the big pot with my bougainvillea in it. Between the wind and the water cascading off the roof the pot broke and plant fell out. The plant itself survived the hurricane but may not survive my husband's attempt to re-pot it.


----------



## Panina (Sep 24, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> I'm still in Cleveland, Ohio at our son's since August 25 to help them with our granddaughters while our son trains for a new position. He normally works nights but the training is on the day shift. I will finally be going home on Monday.
> 
> I booked my husband a night at Cypress Palms and a flight up here on Friday morning before Irma hit. The drive to Orlando that Thursday afternoon took longer than normal as there were several accidents on the turnpike that had traffic stopped. He ended up getting off the turnpike to take a different route. Getting him home was a much bigger challenge. He was supposed to fly home on Tuesday but had his flight cancelled that day and the next also. On Thursday he was finally able to get back to Orlando. I had reserved covered parking for him and the car sustained no damage, he had no problem finding an open gas station and the drive back to Tamarac was uneventful.
> 
> Our home is fine. The neighbors said the power was off for several hours. When he was closing up the house before leaving I told my husband to freeze a cup of water and set a quarter on top of the ice. When he got home the quarter was still on top of the ice so he knew everything in the freezer was fine. The only casualty was the big pot with my bougainvillea in it. Between the wind and the water cascading off the roof the pot broke and plant fell out. The plant itself survived the hurricane but may not survive my husband's attempt to re-pot it.


Glad your home is fine.  Love your tip of freezing a cup of ice and setting a quarter on the top.  Will be a standard in my freezer from now on.


----------

